# 2D Animation erstellen



## Tablette (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute 

Wir programmieren ein kleines Game (nur 2D).
Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wie kann ich 2D Animationen erstellen. 
Mit Photoshop wird ein Karakter (Spielfigur erstellt) aber wie hauch ich dem ein bischen Leben ein. Die Figur soll laufen, Jumpen, schiessen koennen. Ausserdem sollen die Gegner auch ein paar Aktionen ausfuehren. 

Mit Welcher Software kann ich 2D Animationen erstellen? 
Desweiteren, da ich nicht viel erfahrung mit 2D Animationen habe (habe nur ein bischen Animationen mit Flash erstellt) waehre ein "erste Schritte" Guide sehr angenehm.

Bitte entschuldigt, wenn das nicht das richtige Forum ist. 
Gruesse
Juergen


----------



## kuhlmaehn (2. Oktober 2006)

Mh, willst du eine animierte Grafik, wo ja dann eigentlich nur gif in Frage käme oder willst du mehere Grafiken, die du dann in deinem Spiel hintereinander abspielst und die dann eine Animation ergeben!?
Also so oder so kommst du ja nicht drumherum jedes Bild der Animation selber zu erstellen.
Oder du machst es dir einfacher und verschiebst Arme und Beine immer ein wenig.
Das sieht dann aber auch billig aus 
Wenn du eine fertige Animation im gif Format haben willst musst du das mit ImageReady machen. Das ist bei Photoshop schon dabei.
Musst du mal nach Tutorials suchen da gibt es einiges.
Ich würde aber eher dazu raten die Animation erst in deinem Spiel zu animieren.
Obwohl ich ja auch gar nich weiss womit du es Programmierst..
Aber gif kann halt leider nicht alt zu viele Farben speichern.

Hoffe das hilft ein bisschen.


----------



## helaukoenig (2. Oktober 2006)

Also, ich denke, ´ne GIF-Animation ob nun in Imageready oder etwas anderen, wäre hier fehl am Platze. Da du schon mal in Flash reingeschnuppert hast, ist das mindestens mittelfristig der richtige Weg.


----------



## Tablette (2. Oktober 2006)

hallo 
kann das mit Flash umgesetzt werden ?
das wuerde ja dann heissen das es viele Flash Dateien gibt (Figur laufend, Figur stehend, usw ...) oder nur eine Datei mit verschiedenen festgelegten Aktionen
Wenn das Game online gespielt werden kann, wuerde da die Bandbreite nicht belastet ?
Belastet das nicht auch die Geschwindigkeit des Spieles ?

Mal als Vergleich: Diablo2 oder Starcraft - da kann ich mir jetzt nicht wirklich vorstellen das alle Figuren ein Flash sind oder ?
Gruesse
Juergen


----------



## The_Maegges (2. Oktober 2006)

Nope.

In einem Spiel auf 2D Basis ist es meist so, dass man für jede Animation eine Bilddatei hat.
Hat der Charakter alleine z.B. eine Bildgrösse von 64x64 pixeln, hätte dann die Bilddatei mit der Laufanimation (angenommen diese geht über 5 Frames) 
(64*Framezahl) x 64 Pixel, also 320x64 Pixel.
Im Spiel wird immer nur an der Stelle des Charakters ein Ausschnitt von 64x64 Pixeln dargestellt. Für die nächste Animation wird das Bild "verrückt" und der nächste Ausschnitt wird dargestellt.

Also prinzipiell ähnlich der Gif-Datei, nur dass die Datei nicht die Animation hintereinander ablaufend enthält, sondern alle Animationsstufen der Länge nach aneinandergereiht.


----------



## Tablette (4. Oktober 2006)

*Nachtrag:*

und wie koennen wir 3D Vogelperspektive - Figuren erstellen 
Das Game soll so nach dem Prinyip von Diablo nur ohne schwenkbare kamera. rein aus der vogelperspektive. aber 3D. Wenn die figuren sich bewegen muss ich die rueckseite sehen und auch mit einer gewissen tiefe 
das muss wohl modeliert werden oder ?

war ein komunikationsproblem: ich verstand 2D sollte das Game werden.
bitte entschuldigt.


----------



## The_Maegges (6. Oktober 2006)

Tablette hat gesagt.:


> das muss wohl modeliert werden oder ?



Ja, muss modelliert werden.


----------



## Tablette (6. Oktober 2006)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:


> Ja, muss modelliert werden.



Und kannst du mir bitte auch noch Software nennen mit dennen ich mein vorhaben umsetzen kann. 
Das ist fuer mich das wichtige. Macht ja keinen sinn wenn ich als privat man mit 3d max kaufe (was ja auch nicht billig ist) und ich meine Aufgaben nicht erfuellen kann. 
Also nochmals:
was benoetige ich fuer Software? 
gruesse
juergen


----------



## The_Maegges (6. Oktober 2006)

Versuch es doch mal mit dem kostenlosen Blender.
Das bekommst du unter http://www.blender.org


----------



## Tablette (7. Oktober 2006)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:


> Versuch es doch mal mit dem kostenlosen Blender.
> Das bekommst du unter http://www.blender.org



Hallo 
bitte nur kommerzelle Produkte
ein Tool (freeware) habe ich schon getestet. Und wenn ich was nicht will dann sind es absturze. Ausserdem ist bei kommerziellen Produkten die Unterstuezung seitens Hersteller, Updates, Service Packs, Readmes besser.
Gruesse
Juergen


----------



## The_Maegges (7. Oktober 2006)

Tja, dann bleibt da wohl an erster Stelle für Spielproduktionen
3D Studio Max
oder das günstigere 
gmax (eine kleinere Version speziell für Games & Mods, auch wesentlich günstiger)
Ansonsten gehen wahrscheinlich auch (bin mir da aber nicht 100 %ig sicher):
Cinema 4d
Maya
Milkshape 3d (auch speziell für Games und Mods ausgelegt)

ach ja, 3D Figuren in Vogelperspektive werden genauso modelliert, wie 3D Figuren in anderen Perspektiven.
Bei einer fixen Kameraposition, die doch deutlich über dem Model sitzt, brauchst du aber nicht so viele Details zu modellieren, die man in der Ansicht eh nicht sehen würde.
Damit sparst du deiner Engine schon im Voraus einige Polygone, die nicht berechnet werden müssen.


----------



## oscarr (8. Oktober 2006)

Für nen kleines privates 2d Game-Projekt gleich 3d Max kaufen? haha, ne is klar.

Nimm Blender, 6er Cinema4d Version oder gmax. Die reichen dafür mal sowas von locker aus und sind alle kostenlos. 

Mich würde aber mal interssieren wir Ihr/Du dir das vorstellst als 3d Neuling ohne jegliche Animationserfahrung? Du kennst die 3d Werkzeuge nicht. Texturen erstellen, UVW abwicklen, Charaker riggen ... Bones IK Wichtungen .... Keyframeanimation ... sind vermutlich unbekannte Techniken. Dazu kommen noch die "einfachen" Grundlagen des Modelling, Lighting, rendering etc. 

Je nach dem wie das Spiel aussehen soll und welche Engine da hinter steckt würde ich zu r Animation in Photoshop bzw Imageready raten. Ist halt auch ne Menge Arbeit alles zu zeichnen so das es gut aussschaut.


----------



## Tablette (8. Oktober 2006)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:


> Tja, dann bleibt da wohl an erster Stelle für Spielproduktionen
> 3D Studio Max
> oder das günstigere
> gmax (eine kleinere Version speziell für Games & Mods, auch wesentlich günstiger)
> ...


hallo 
okay das ist doch schon mal ein anfang 
ich werden mir die genanten Programme ansehen. 
@Oscarr = genauso wie du starte ich durch. Du hattest sicherlich am anfang auch keine grossen kentnisse ueber 3D Animationen. Das heisst dann viel lesen, ein paar testfiguren und viele Fragen hier 
Greetings
Juergen


----------



## reBourne (9. Oktober 2006)

Hier schau mal bei meinem Projekt die Bilddatei an : 
<---So werden Animationen gemacht.

Der Coder muss das dann im Code Programmieren,sodass die aneinander gereihten Frames eine Animation ergeben .
BTW: Dadurch ist es auch nicht zwingend notwenidig gifs zu verwenden ....jedes andere Bildformat tut es dann auch 

mfg
reBourne


----------

